# Best place for long term savings for children



## Mauraf (17 Jun 2013)

Hi there

I am hoping to start a savings account or invest a lump sum into a savings account for my children.

Would the An Post govt bond (10 year) be the best place to set something up? Would hope this would be something I could leave uptouched for 10 years.

Thanks
Maura


----------



## Boyd (17 Jun 2013)

Check out the best buys thread for children's accounts: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=178041


----------



## Inbox (21 Jun 2013)

Bonkers.ie is another source of information that may help you out OP


----------

